# USB-C x2 und USB auf USB-C Adapter



## dre1111111111 (12. November 2022)

Hallo,
das Steam Deck hat leider nur 1 USB-C Eingang, ich möchte diesen gerne per Adapter erweitern so das ich 1x eine externe SSD (Windows läuft darauf) anschließen sowie 1x das Steam Deck laden kann.
Gibt es da spezielle Adapter um maximale Performance beim Laden sowie maximale Geschwindigkeit bei der SSD ermöglichen, oder kann ich da irgendeinen China-Adapter bei Amazon kaufen?

Ebenso möchte ich einen USB auf USB-C Adapter fürs Steam deck kaufen um z.B. Daten möglichst schnell darauf zu kopieren. Gibt es auch hier spezielle, die die Geschwindigkeit des USB-Sticks 1:1 witergeben, oder kann ich auch hier China-Adapter kaufen?

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. November 2022)

dre1111111111 schrieb:


> das Steam Deck hat leider nur 1 USB-C Eingang, ich möchte diesen gerne per Adapter erweitern so das ich 1x eine externe SSD (Windows läuft darauf) anschließen sowie 1x das Steam Deck laden kann.


Du hast windows drauf installiert?

Was du suchst ist vermutlich ein OTG-adapter, wobei ich von billigen welchen abstand nehmen würde. (laden nicht oder schrotten dir schlimmsten falls das gerät) Lese einfach mal hier









						Steam Deck und USB C Docks, gibt es hier etwas zu beachten? - Techtest
					

Das offizielle Steam Deck Dock lässt sich noch auf sich warten. Aber kann man nicht einfach ein normales USB C Dock in der zwischen Zeit nutzen? Gibt es hier etwas zu beachten? Schauen wir uns dies einmal in einem kleinen Praxis-Versuch an!   Folgende Docks habe ich getestet Hier erst…




					techtest.org
				




Der inline scheint auch eine OTG-funktion zu haben...


----------



## dre1111111111 (13. November 2022)

Ein dock habe ich bereits, ich bräuchte was kleineres. Sowas:



			https://www.amazon.de/Splitter-Headphone-Converter-Headphones-Practical/dp/B0B2RTTJNF/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?crid=JDRMLXWJFRFH&keywords=usb+c+2+in+1+verteiler&qid=1668369654&sprefix=usb+c+2+in+1+spl%2Caps%2C229&sr=8-5


----------

